# Household Vacuum Recommendation?



## coolidge (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm about to build a trebuchet...to launch my bagless house vacuum out into the south 40 what a gutless piece of equipment. Does anyone make a real manly vacuum anymore? I want it to suck nails out of a hardwood floor!


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 3, 2015)

I've been known to hook the shop vac to the house vac power head.  Works pretty good.  Or you could get a vacuum like I have in the shop, twin 230V motors, both with dual stage vacuum blowers.  Will suck the chrome off of a trailer hitch ball.  It's a hotel size central vac unit.


----------



## atunguyd (Sep 3, 2015)

House vac or shop vac? 

For the former from my experience the Dysons are excellent. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doubleeboy (Sep 3, 2015)

Best advice I ever got on household vacs, (not shop vacs) is buy an old Hoover.  You want one from the eighties or earlier that has all metal parts.  A little heavier than the crap they sell today but its made in Emerika, by people who might have, maybe, given a damn about the quality of their work.  I inherited mine, and its a winner, the guy at local vacuum repair place concurs they are what to get, they are not disposable.  Mine is an upright with power drive wheels, and wait for it............................. It sucks!!!

michael


----------



## coolidge (Sep 3, 2015)

I checked out Dysons this evening, people are saying the newest Dysons are lame. Best description in vacuum reviews I saw so far, "it will suck start a diesel engine" lol


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Sep 3, 2015)

I felt the exact same. I hated by privious vacumme. Hated, hated, hated. It caused yelling and cursing as it filled up after two rooms and stopped sucking. 

Advice is spend at least $300 and you will not hate it. Personal pick is the miele vacuum brand. I went with the smallest canister. It is great. I have not filled a bag yet, 3 months. It is quite and very powerful.


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 3, 2015)

I have endured more than forty years of Hoovers.  When the last one gave up, We bought a Dyson.  So far, (about five years) it has worked excellently.  The advantage is their vortex system which keeps the collected debris from clogging the filter and the ability to dump the collected debris rather than saving it in a bag.  I understand that all Dyson's are not created equal so results may vary.
Regarding Shop Vac's, I have a large Craftsman Wet or Dry.  The canister has about a 20 gallon capacity and originally it used a paper filter.  The filters were no longer available more than twenty years ago so I modified it to use a Shop Vac cartridge.  When vacuuming fine particulates like sanding dust or drywall dust, it clogged in short order.  I added a pre-collection chamber which will collect much of the debris before it hits the filter.   Grizzly sells a vortex cap ( http://www.grizzly.com/search?sq=Cyclone+Separator ) which acts much like the Dyson system and helps somewhat but I still have to brush off the cartridge periodically,  The most recent mod was to buy a bag which fits over the cartridge. The bag is easily removed for cleaning and protects the cartridge, extending the life of the cartrige indefinitely.(http://www.herkyfilters.com/buy_reusable_wet_dry_vac_bags.htm)

Bob


----------



## Holescreek (Sep 3, 2015)

I just went through the dilemma myself and went with a Shark Professional. After reading all the online reviews and discovering that the Dyson and Shark were equal in everything but cost the solution was easy.  My wife gets Kohls coupons regularly and after using them during a sale we got the Shark for about $175 out the door. Man does this thing suck!  On a vinyl floor you can see the dog hair and dust rolling towards the vacuum cleaner.  It's hard to believe the difference between this and my old Hoover.


----------



## atunguyd (Sep 3, 2015)

I have been using an old vacuum I grabbed from someone else's chuck out day for years but recently purchased a hover that was on special. Don't know if you can get this model in the US  but for the price I am finding it excellent in the shop :
https://m.takealot.com/#product?id=11009282

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 3, 2015)

The Dyson is a great vacuum but if you want the very best:
http://rainbowsystem.com/?gclid=Cj0...w-I_KWyBI_-xLEDdO2KSUhGX-YFly6ER0gaAtex8P8HAQ


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 3, 2015)

Back in 1983 I spent $700 for a Filter Queen Majestic for my wife. She thought I was nuts, but she did like the vacuum cleaner! It is a canister type of vacuum cleaner, with a power driven brush on the vacuum head. I have replaced the cord once (the wife's cockatoo chewed right through it, luckily it was not plugged in). I also replaced the switch once, the brush once, several drive belts (glorified rubber bands) and the hose once in all that time. That's it other than the paper cone filters that it uses. My wife won't give it up for anything. A new one now costs somewhere in the neighborhood of $2000. I figure that my $700 investment 33 years ago plus the cost of replacement parts has cost us a whopping $27 per year. That's a lot cheaper than buying a new cheapo at Wal Mart every year or two.


----------



## coolidge (Sep 3, 2015)

Terry that was a lot of money in 1983. Today I picked up my new vac...drum roll...a Made in USA Simplicity Synergy X9. Its made of...wait for it...metal!!  It has a lifetime serpentine belt with a tensioner and two suction motors.


----------



## dave2176 (Sep 3, 2015)

After spending money on a few expensive vacuums we have for about the last 10 years been using the $59 Hoover that came free with our new carpet. That thing sucks!  Much better than the bagless $300+ models we owned.


----------



## dave2176 (Sep 4, 2015)

coolidge said:


> Terry that was a lot of money in 1983. Today I picked up my new vac...drum roll...a Made in USA Simplicity Synergy X9. Its made of...wait for it...metal!!  It has a lifetime serpentine belt with a tensioner and two suction motors.


Did you get the metallic blue? That thing is real purdy.


----------



## coolidge (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeah its the blue one.


----------



## coolidge (Sep 4, 2015)

Ahahaha Dyson vs Simplicity fail ouch!


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up on the simplicity, that looks to be a strong contender.


----------



## coolidge (Sep 4, 2015)

There's more to this story. Not only manufacturing Made in America by God but the company had sent the jobs to Korea than brought the jobs back to America! So much for this nonsense about how we can't compete in manufacturing anymore! Now the box says "Made in America with parts sourced globally" and that's fine if that's what it takes to compete with these cheap imports but the vacuum is designed in America, mostly manufactured in America by Americans. And it kicks ass compared to the imports.


----------

